# Alchimie Leitfaden



## Shadowclea (22. März 2008)

Hi, würde gerne mal wissen ob es etwas wie einen Leitfaden für Alchimie gibt, wie man am schnellstens von 1 bis 375 skillt.

Mfg Shadow


----------



## Huntergottheit (6. Mai 2008)

ka such grad auch sowas in der art in diesem forum für meinen twink


----------



## Xelyna (6. Mai 2008)

Hab ich mal im offiziellen gefunden, ich geh mal den Link suchen.


Edit: Tadaaa http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...84811&sid=3


----------



## Tirkari (6. Mai 2008)

Fündig wird man auch bei Buffed:
Guide-Forum, allgemeine Guides: Alle Berufsguides!
Berufe-Forum, allgemeine Diskussionen Powerlevelling Guides für all Professions


----------



## Ratputin (7. Mai 2008)

Shadowclea schrieb:


> Hi, würde gerne mal wissen ob es etwas wie einen Leitfaden für Alchimie gibt, wie man am schnellstens von 1 bis 375 skillt.
> 
> Mfg Shadow



Hmmmm also mal ganz ehrlich?

Ich habe die Tage komplett auf Kräutersuche und Alchy gewechselt. Die Ausbildung beider Berufe habe ich an einem Vormittag abgeschlossen, was nicht wirklich schwer war. Einfach losmarschieren und Kräuter sammeln um den Sammelskill schnell hoch zu bekommen. Die dabei gefundenen Kräuter habe ich gleich zu Tränke verarbeitet. Hat gereicht bis Max-Skill. Einen Tag später hab ich dann die Spezialisierungsquest für Elixiermeister gemacht (3 Sorten Elixiere bauen, dann HdZ1+2). Gibt kaum nen Beruf der einfacher, billiger und schneller zu skillen ist. Also mal ganz ährlisch: Wer HIER ne Anleitung benötigt, ist bei Pacman besser aufgehoben (war nen Joke).

Das einzig Hlfreiche was mir hier einfallen würde, wären Hilfen bei "Wo Kräuter effektiv zum skillen sammeln". Da gibts zwar nen Thema im WoW Forum welche Pflanze/Skill wo zu finden ist, aber gerade bei den Pflanzen gehen die Skillbereiche von Zone zu Zone weit auseinander (siehe Arathi oder Hinterland). Dinge, wie etwa "Wo bekomme ich die vielen Extra Rezepte her?" könnten noch interessant sein - ne Art Tutorial wo man welche Rezepte farmen, wo man welche mit Ruf kaufen kann, welche es per Geistesblitz gibt. Mit nem wenig Googeln findet man diese Infos natürlich alle, und es gibt viele Datenbanken dafür. Aber eine komplette Zusammenfassung alle dieser Themen auf einer Page würde mir gut gefallen (vielleicht gibt es so etwas ja auch schon?).


----------

